# [SOLVED] Wireless bridge



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

So I have decided to try out a wireless bridge as a resolution to my previously mentioned wireless issues.

I ended up getting this bridge off of Ebay(couldn't buy anything off of Newegg): Wireless N Ethernet Bridge WIFI For Dreambox DM500S 800 | eBay

How well do you think this will work with my Linksyss WRT110 wireless router?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

its a wireless 3G router so it won't work with your linksys that I know of.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Wireless bridge*



Wand3r3r said:


> its a wireless 3G router so it won't work with your linksys that I know of.


Wait what? The linksys is advertised as Draft N, the same as the bridge I thought? I have been using the router with a N wireless PCI card since I bought in "Wireless N only" mode in the router config.

Is it just one of those crafty confusing play on words that they use for marketing? Am I missing something?


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

What's confusing here is the use of the term "3G" which refers to cellular networks and this is apparently intended to be used as a front end for something called a "Dreambox DM800 Satellite Receiver". The ad does say, though, that it can be configured to work as a wireless N bridge. Personally, I wouldn't touch it as it's not enough of a bargain compared to something like netgear or linksys which would come with sensible support and a very high probability of working right out of the box. If you get it working I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Wireless bridge*



rgsalinger said:


> What's confusing here is the use of the term "3G" which refers to cellular networks and this is apparently intended to be used as a front end for something called a "Dreambox DM800 Satellite Receiver". The ad does say, though, that it can be configured to work as a wireless N bridge. Personally, I wouldn't touch it as it's not enough of a bargain compared to something like netgear or linksys which would come with sensible support and a very high probability of working right out of the box. If you get it working I'd love to hear about it.


Oh ok, I see what he was saying then. I thought he meant 802.11G as you probably assumed. Don't know why I mixed that up.

After looking through a bit more I noticed that the same seller out of China is also advertising it for use with a few other things including Xbox 360 connectivity to xbox live. Who knows, I'll hope for the best. I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, but I can see how it is easy to doubt its quality.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

"same seller out of China" = scam

Don't buy anything online from China

chinese internet scams - Fraudwatchers


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Wireless bridge*



Wand3r3r said:


> "same seller out of China" = scam
> 
> Don't buy anything online from China
> 
> chinese internet scams - Fraudwatchers


On EBAY? I have purchased a few small PC components from chinese sellers on Ebay in the past and everything turned out ok, though they were no where near as important as this Wireless bridge will be. Weather this thing works well or not will make or break my PC setup here, so I am praying for the best.

Everything I have purchased in the past did take a while to arrive, but it all arrived in proper working order, this item is not scheduled to arrive till the end of this month so I'll let you guys know how it works out then if nobody here has had any personal experience with this item. 

I will however look out for this in the future anyways, I didn't realize this was shipping from "China" until after I payed, I usually buy things from California because I am inpatient when it comes to waiting on shipping.

Also I wonder if anybody else here knows where I might find more information on this Bridge in particular, I can't find any information on it at all, I know its a generic item, but I was hoping for some info somewhere, somebody somewhere had to have purchased at some point. I really should stop rushing into these things, I was just too excited to finally be rid of this crappy PCI wireless card.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

DigitalToTem | professional wireless provider

The seller just sent me this link as the homepage for this device. Wish I would just gotten a namebrand, not too sure about this thing anymore.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

Have you told this person you don't have 3G?
you keep getting pointed back to 3G products


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

-Client mode can convert the wired network device to 802.11N wireless network.

Well thats all I really need right there right? Or was I mistaken and this will only work with a 3G connection?

All I need it to do is receive the wireless signal from my wireless N router, then feed that connection to my PC via the ethernet cable.

At any rate, I did manage to get my DLink router working as a wireless bridge anyways, so I don't even think I'll need this anymore, I'll use it as a spare in case I ever need it.

Go ahead and mark this as solved, unless anybody has any other feedback on the device I posted, or if you could answer my question Wand3r3r that this will or will not work as a Wireless N bridge even though its advertised as a 3G device. Either way, I'll have to be more careful next time.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

Looking at the reviews of your initial product, the Linksys WRT110 sure seems like a Wireless-N product without officially being labelled Wireless-N. They call it RangePlus instead. I'm not even sure how many antennas there are. Regardless...

There are likely to be a very large amount of wireless routers out there that can support wireless bridging, or wireless repeating. You only need to look at a typical wireless router, and check out their specifications. You may even want to look up a used one, that you can upgrade using DD-WRT, as you can read about in my signature. The one you mentioned at the beginning sounds cheap, and all of the details about it are confusing and all over the place. At first I thought it was just a wireless device, but then I see something about a USB port, Ethernet ports, and even 3G printed on the product. What the hell it really does it beyond me.

If at all possible, I would recommend getting a simple enough wireless router, and connecting it to your initial router using Ethernet. It may just be a matter of running a custom length of Ethernet under your house, and crimping the ends with the plugs like I did under my own house.

But going back to the wireless repeater thing, take this as an example. It is a basic wireless router, however it supports a operation mode of being a repeater. A repeater at least, will just receive the signal and send it again (hopefully being stronger), regardless of what the traffic is. Bridging on the other hand requires more setup.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

Jay_JWLH => Thanks for the reply, but like I said above. I have managed to get my new D-Link router to function as a Wireless Client Bridge(using DD-WRT firmware) since the time I posted this. I posted this thread before I realized that my D-Link router could function as a wireless bridge. It is working great right now and I am getting results on SpeedTest.net that match the results of the PC that is directly wired to the Main router. 30Mb/s Download and 5Mb/s Upload on the PC connected to the "Wireless Bridge" router.


However the Item that I posted in the beginning of this thread is on its way in the mail. I'll try it out and see how well it works. The way I understood it when I paid for it is that it is supposed to function as a Wireless N bridge, we will see. If it doesn't work then oh well, the D-Link router configured as a Wireless bridge using DD-WRT is functioning beyond my expectations anyways.


----------



## FriedPC (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

Ok, well I received the device today. I was rather surprised, usually shipping from China takes 2 weeks +, this arrived in a week, not bad at all. I was also surprised by the package size, its just a small envolope with bubblewrap in the inside. When I opened the package, the device is about the size of a pager. I am just posting back here for everybody who responded to my thread in case they were curious about the device.

It was a ridiculously easy setup, I just plugged in the ethernet cable, set the switch to "Bridge" mode and opened up the web interface(192.168.1.252). Then used Site Survey to connect to my network(with the proper encryption settings of course) and viola, it was connected and has internet access, it connected to my Wireless N router with no problem at all, and no configuration to my router was needed. Its actually fairly better than I thought it would, but not amazing. I am not sure how long it will perform at its peak ability either, so I am just glad I managed to get my DLink router to work as a bridge. I think I'll just stick with using my DLink router as my bridge for now and keep this device as a backup/spare if I ever need it.

SpeedTest.net Results using this device:



SpeedTest.net Results using my DLINK router as a bridge:
its usually around 30Mb/s DL, but this is still great.



Anyways, I guess since now I got the device and don't need anymore insight on it, close the thread as solved. Unless anybody else wants to discuss this device or ask any questions about it.

Thanks for the input everyone, I defiantly won't rely on this thing, but it seems to work good.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless bridge*

Thanks for the update FriedPC


----------

